# متجدد : شرح ادخال بلاطات الهولى بلوك من الاتوكاد الى السيف وتصميمها المهندس محمد الجيزاوى



## محمد الجيزاوى (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

انا بدات اسجل شرح لادخال البلاطات الهوردى من الاتوكاد الى السيف 

وقمت بشرح كيفية اعداد الملف على برنامج الاتوكاد 
تعرف المواد وشرح كل متغير حسب الكود الامريكى 
تعريف القطاعات الخرسانية 
اضافة الاحمال ( الاحمال الميتة والاحمال الحية وحمل البلوكات )
عمل حالات التحميل المختلفة وعمل حالات الترخيم قصير وطويل الامد
عمل الشرائح التصميمية 
عرض العزوم على الاعصاب 
تصميم الاعصاب
اظهار لوحة تسليح الاعصاب على السيف

نبدأ مع الروابط 

الدرس الاول 

*Lesson 1.rar

انتظروا باقى الدروس
*
تقبلوا تحياتى




*​



darkmetal1001 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> دا رابط الحلقة التانية
> 
> ...





darkmetal1001 قال:


> شكرا لكل حد كتب تعليق
> 
> الحلقة الاخيرة من الشرح
> 
> ...


----------



## civil mo7amed (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (14 أكتوبر 2012)

باذن الله هنزل الحلقة التانية اليوم بفضل الله 

ارجو التثبيت و لو لاسبوع واحد لكى يرى الاعضاء الموضوع ويستفيد اكبر عدد ممكن من الاعضاء


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس في انتظار الباقي


----------



## almohandesw (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 
افتقدنا شروحات الفيديو في المنتدي 
ان شاء الله متابعين معاك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي 
جار التنزيل 
والموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## hema81 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جارى التحميل وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله يامهندس محمد


----------



## bassem2005 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## parasismic (14 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الممتاز. بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى حميده (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​*
*
​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pato_houssam (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (14 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

دا رابط الحلقة التانية 

Lesson 2.rar

ارجو اضافة الرابط للصفحة الاولى 

جارى رفع الحلقة التالتة والاخيرة 

تقبلوا تحياتى 
​


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ياريت المشرفين يرفعوا الحلقات المرفوعه للصفحة الاولى


----------



## genie01 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
ممكن تتفصل علينا بعلمك و تقوم بعمل دورة اتوكاد احترافية تشمل طرق الربط بين الاتوكاد و البرامج النشائية كالسيف على الخصوص
شرح ممتاز
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (15 أكتوبر 2012)

حاضر يا بشمهندس باذن الله تعالى انا بحضر حاجة كويسة بفضل الله


----------



## almohandesw (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير 
وفي انتظار شرح اخر ان شاء الله ربنا يعينك ويجازيك خير يارب


----------



## صبري غريب (15 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونفعنا واياكم بالعلم النافع


----------



## abu_nazar (15 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (15 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يجازيك خير يابشمهندس وان شاء الله نتابعك باستمرار ومزيدا من التميز ان شاء الله ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضى


----------



## ||refoo|| (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسه وفي انتظار باقي الدروس


----------



## ahmed ehab (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة ,, وجعلك الله ممن ينتفع الناس بعلمهم وعملهم 
الى الامام دائما


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (15 أكتوبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> دا رابط الحلقة التانية
> 
> ...



نرجو من الادارة اضافتها للموضوع الرئيسى


----------



## seyam1983 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الله ينور يا هندسة يا مشرفنا ايوة كدة ....بالتوفيق ياريس


----------



## كرم عطية (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يفتح عليك يابشمهندس ويارك فيك ياريت ترفع لنا البرنامج ( السيف ) وهو استعمالة مثل الساب


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و ثقل موازينك
جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لكل حد كتب تعليق 

الحلقة الاخيرة من الشرح 

Lesson 3.rar

وباذن الله انا بعمل شرح اخر والله المستعان باذن الله وادعو الله ان يكون هذا العمل خالص لوجة 

واتمنى من المشرفين انا يرفعوا الحلقات الى الصفحة الاولى 

تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## adhmdemo (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جاري التحميل ياهندسه
وجزاك الله كل خير
مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## genie01 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن اخي بعد اذنك ان تقوم بتعديل bit rate لأي شرح آخر لانه كلما كان Bit Rate كبير كان حجم الملف صغير
شكرا لك و الله يحفظك ويزيدك من نعيمه


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير الف شكر واتمنى لك السعاده يارب تحياتى


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير.
مجهود رائع.


----------



## mdsayed (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## نجانجا (17 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيبى حبيبى وحشنى جدااا 
ان شاء الله هنزلة واشوفة


----------



## الطاغيه2000 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسه ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## genie01 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن تمدنا بملف الكاد المستخدم في الشرح
شكرا


----------



## zine eddine (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا..................


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 أكتوبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> دا رابط الحلقة التانية
> 
> ...





darkmetal1001 قال:


> شكرا لكل حد كتب تعليق
> 
> الحلقة الاخيرة من الشرح
> 
> ...



اضيفت الروابط ...شكر للاخوة الذين نبهوني عليها


----------



## العبد لله (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس جزاك الله كل خير

رجاء رفع ملف الكاد اللي حضرتك بتشرح منه , وملف الوورد للكود الامريكي

شكرا مره ثانيه


----------



## العبد لله (17 أكتوبر 2012)

العبد لله قال:


> الف شكر يا بش مهندس جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> رجاء رفع ملف الكاد اللي حضرتك بتشرح منه , وملف الوورد للكود الامريكي
> 
> شكرا مره ثانيه



بأنتظار ردك م-محمد


----------



## easy المحلاوى (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شرح رائع رائع جدا الله يجازيك خير عنه وياريت لو تعمل دروس لمشروع فلات سلاب يكون البلان به كيرفات وارجوا ان يتم التصميم طبقا للكود المصرى


----------



## ابن الاماجد (17 أكتوبر 2012)

:56:جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء:56:​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (18 أكتوبر 2012)

دا ملف الورد للناس اللى طلبتة بس نصيحة من اخ لاخوتة ان كل واحد يفتح الكود ويبدا يبص فية مش شرط تعرف كل حاجة جرب صمم كمرة كود مصرى او سورى ورةح شوفها ازاى على الكود الامريكى 

Input Data.docx


----------



## العبد لله (18 أكتوبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> دا ملف الورد للناس اللى طلبتة بس نصيحة من اخ لاخوتة ان كل واحد يفتح الكود ويبدا يبص فية مش شرط تعرف كل حاجة جرب صمم كمرة كود مصرى او سورى ورةح شوفها ازاى على الكود الامريكى
> 
> Input Data.docx



بارك الله فيك م-محمد , تعبينك معانا الف شكر 

ممكن طلب اخر فضلاً-- رفع ملف الكاد لانه موضح كتير اشياء في الهولوبلوك 

كل الشكر والتقدير لمجهودك الكبير - وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد السعيد على (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*رائع*



easy المحلاوى قال:


> شرح رائع رائع جدا الله يجازيك خير عنه وياريت لو تعمل دروس لمشروع فلات سلاب يكون البلان به كيرفات وارجوا ان يتم التصميم طبقا للكود المصرى


احسنتم واكملت العمل للنهايه كماوعدتم لان الاخلاص فى العمل يتطلب اتمام الوعد والالتزام ... لم تبحثوا عن مبررات واسباب لتاجيل الدروس .
انت مهندس محترم ولاتحب المماطله والتسويف وتعمل لوجه الله مااستطعت .
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم ووفقكم فى عملكم ووسع فى رزقكم وانعم عليكم براحه البال والسكينه وحبب فيكم الخلق ...


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*سارفع الملف مجرد العودة من المكتب لان الشغل كلة على اللاب توب 

بفضل الله انا ما عملتش الموضوع غير لما كنت خلصت تسجيل ورفعت الروابط على الميديا فير لانى اعلم ما يحدث من التاخير من بعض الاخوة نلتمس لهم العذر ايضا حيث كل شخص يجتهد على حسب مقدرتة ربنا يكرمنا باذن الله كلنا 

انا الشرح اول شرح ليا عنيت الكثير لان البرنامج اثناء التسجيل كان بيفصل كان تقريبا كل حلقة سجلتها 3 مرات لحد ما زميل قالى استخدم برنامج snagit

بفضل الله انا بعمل شرح اخر على الايتاب وعندما انتهى سارفع الملفات اليكم 

تقبلوا تحياتى *​


----------



## mlo5ia (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
في انتظار الشرح فلا تتأخر علينا


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (19 أكتوبر 2012)

دا ملف الشرح 

ملف الشرح.dwg

تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## bakabata (19 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عن المسلمين خيرا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء ....شرح اكثر من رائع
*


----------



## BlackPity27 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العبد لله (19 أكتوبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> دا ملف الشرح
> 
> ملف الشرح.dwg
> 
> تقبلوا تحياتى



جزاك الله عنا كل خير م محمد

كل التحيه والتقدير , اشكرك علي سرعه التلبيه


----------



## genie01 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## marshal111 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

يابشمهندس انا بشكرك علي الشرح وحضرتك صوتك واضح وشرحك بسيط وشامل .
اتمني من حضرتك انك تعمل شرح لبرنامج السيف لانه فيديوهاته فيها ندرة ومش كتيرة ومش كويسة انما الايتاب فيدوهاته كتير 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bassem2005 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس محمد
ولكنى اطمع في ان ترفع ملف الوورد المختصر للكود المصري والامريكي الذي كنت بتشرح منه جزاك الله خيرا عنا وعن امة المسلمين ... امين


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (19 أكتوبر 2012)

المشاركة رقم 51 فيها ملف الشرح يا بشمهندس باسم


----------



## bassem2005 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمد على ردك السريع ولكنى كنت اريد ملف الورد المقارنة بين الكود الامريكي والكود المصري


----------



## م.محمد رضوان (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه عيد الاضحى المبارك*


----------



## عائد لله (20 أكتوبر 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عائد لله (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله فتحي (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا جميعا ويارب يكرمنا جميعا لاننا اتقابلنا فى المنتدى دا حبا فى طاعة الله


----------



## abu_nazar (21 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Galiloo (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## البرنس رامى (23 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم شرح جميل جدا


----------



## eng.ahmedsamongy (23 أكتوبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> *السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> انا بدات اسجل شرح لادخال البلاطات الهوردى من الاتوكاد الى السيف
> 
> ...


----------



## asaad.sa (23 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لجهودك ولكن الدرس الثالث الرابط لايعمل


----------



## safys (23 أكتوبر 2012)

شرح رائع جدا وممتاز باسلوب سهل جدا جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار شرح مشروع كامل على الايتاب


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الحلقة التالتة روابطها شغالة


----------



## karem009 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم على الموضوع


----------



## eng.aim91 (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
*​


----------



## علي حمدان (26 أكتوبر 2012)

مسالخير بش مهندس شرح رائع ولكن يا ريت لو كان المخطط يحتوي على جدار حامل
ايضا لو كانت سناتر الاعمده ليست على خطوط جريدز متماثلة مما نجبر على رسم جسور بصورة مائلة في (xy)
ايضا لو كان في السقف حواف منحنية يبقى الموضوع اصعب من كدا
بلاضافة يا ريت لو نقدر نعرف حدود الانحناء والترخيم المسموحه في الاسقف والجسور حسب الكود الامريكي 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## rasha taher (28 أكتوبر 2012)

أرجو من سيادتكم المساعدة ف توضيح كيف طباعة m11-m22 من safe v.12 زي safe v8.0 أي بدون خطوط كنتور ؟؟؟


----------



## سامو جاك (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بشمهندس darkmetal مجهودك رائع وشرح جميل بس ياريت تعرفني ازاي دخلت حمل البلوكات وبالذات لو كانت فوم وكمان لو حابب اعمل calclation sheet من ال سيف على طول وياريت تشرح بالراحة وكمان تعمل plan تاني يكون فية دورانات


----------



## freedom2000 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (29 أكتوبر 2012)

> _مسالخير بش مهندس شرح رائع ولكن يا ريت لو كان المخطط يحتوي على جدار حامل_


 مش فاهم يعنى اية جدار حامل قصدك يعنى حائط من الطوب هو اللى شايل مستنى ردك 



> _يضا لو كانت سناتر الاعمده ليست على خطوط جريدز متماثلة مما نجبر على رسم جسور بصورة مائلة في (xy)_


 يا بشمهندس انت ممكن تدخل المنشا كلة من غير ما ترسم اى محاور خالص اما لو عندك منشا وانت بتعمل علية مراجعة ومحتاج تزود محاور غير اللى عندك بحيث لما تاخد صورة يبان فى النوتة الاكسات زود اكسات وبالنسبة للاكسات المائلة هتعمل خط مائل عادى جدا زية زى اى محور وتعرفة انة محور جرب ولو فية مشكلة معاك اسجلك فيديو ف الموضوع دا 



> _ايضا لو كان في السقف حواف منحنية يبقى الموضوع اصعب من كدا_


 لا مش صعب ولا حاجة انا كنت شرحت ف وسط الفيديو ازاى تعمل سقف فية كيرف الفكرة واحدة يا بشمهندس انك بتعمل boundary وهو بيشكلها لوحدة 



> _بلاضافة يا ريت لو نقدر نعرف حدود الانحناء والترخيم المسموحه في الاسقف والجسور حسب الكود الامريكي_


 ف الكود يا بشمهندس 

اى مشكلة معاك ف السيف بعد ما تجرب انا اعمل فيديو فى الموضوع دا مفيش مشكلة


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*



أرجو من سيادتكم المساعدة ف توضيح كيف طباعة m11-m22 من safe v.12 زي safe v8.0 أي بدون خطوط كنتور ؟؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انتى اول حاجة انك هتشيلى الخطوط ودا هوضحة على الصور 

























أى استفسار باذن الله اجاوب علية 

تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

> بشمهندس darkmetal مجهودك رائع وشرح جميل بس ياريت تعرفني ازاي دخلت حمل البلوكات وبالذات لو كانت فوم وكمان لو حابب اعمل calclation sheet من ال سيف على طول وياريت تشرح بالراحة وكمان تعمل plan تاني يكون فية دورانات​



لو كان فوم زى كان اسمنتى زى اى حمل انت لو البلوك 20 كيلو وفى البلاطة الاتجاة الواحد هيبقى فى المتر 10 بلوكات هيساوى 10 * 20 = 200 كيلو / 1000 = 0.2 طن لو فوم هيبقى الوزن بدل من 20 هيبقى 2 كيلو تقريبا ممكن ترجع لاى مصنع بيصنع البلوكات دى وهتلاقى الوزن بالظبط ف الكتالوج تبعهم 

بالنسبة للنوتة الحسابية السيف فية انة يطلع نوتة بس انا مش بفضلها ولكن لو حابب تعملها هتروح ل file --- report setup ---- make all edit you want appear in your calculation -------------- file -------------create report

بالنسبة لموضوع الدورانات انا كنت نوهت عنة ف الفيديو ولكن الموضوع سهل انك بتعمل boundary عادى خالص والبرنامج بيفهمها برضة جرب ولو فية مشكلة اسجل فيديو ف الموضوع دا


----------



## youssri reda (30 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا ياهندسه


----------



## سامو جاك (30 أكتوبر 2012)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> لو كان فوم زى كان اسمنتى زى اى حمل انت لو البلوك 20 كيلو وفى البلاطة الاتجاة الواحد هيبقى فى المتر 10 بلوكات هيساوى 10 * 20 = 200 كيلو / 1000 = 0.2 طن لو فوم هيبقى الوزن بدل من 20 هيبقى 2 كيلو تقريبا ممكن ترجع لاى مصنع بيصنع البلوكات دى وهتلاقى الوزن بالظبط ف الكتالوج تبعهم
> 
> بالنسبة للنوتة الحسابية السيف فية انة يطلع نوتة بس انا مش بفضلها ولكن لو حابب تعملها هتروح ل file --- report setup ---- make all edit you want appear in your calculation -------------- file -------------create report
> 
> بالنسبة لموضوع الدورانات انا كنت نوهت عنة ف الفيديو ولكن الموضوع سهل انك بتعمل boundary عادى خالص والبرنامج بيفهمها برضة جرب ولو فية مشكلة اسجل فيديو ف الموضوع دا



اعتقد ان المتر هيكون فية 5 بلوكات مش 10 على اساس ان البلوك 20 سم او البلوكات ال standard ف مصر بتبقى عرضها 20 سم شكرا


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*


سامو جاك قال:



اعتقد ان المتر هيكون فية 5 بلوكات مش 10 على اساس ان البلوك 20 سم او البلوكات ال standard ف مصر بتبقى عرضها 20 سم شكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...









ابعاد البلوك 20 * 40 * الارتفاع 
الارتفاع اللى بيتغير بس من 20 ل 25 وبعض الاحيان بيترص بلوكين فوق بعض لو رصيت البلوكات ب الابعاد هتكون معاك بالشكل دا وعددهم 10 بلوكات اما البلاطات ذات الاتجاهين بيبقى فيها 8 بلوكات 

وزن البلوك دا حسب نوع البلوك ان كان اسمنتى لو فوم او ....... 

تقبل تحياتى *​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك يااخى على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ولكن اود ان أطلب منكم طلب بسيط لو تتكرم علينا بعمل فيديو صغير جدا لسقف يحتوى على دورانات ومثلثات وبلاطه مشطوره يعنى سقف كوتيل ( رسم فقط وليس تصميم ) 
حتى يستفاد الجميع من علمك وبارك الله لنا فيك وجعل عملك خالصا لوجه الكريم............
شكرا لكم


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> اشكرك يااخى على هذا المجهود الرائع
> ولكن اود ان أطلب منكم طلب بسيط لو تتكرم علينا بعمل فيديو صغير جدا لسقف يحتوى على دورانات ومثلثات وبلاطه مشطوره يعنى سقف كوتيل ( رسم فقط وليس تصميم )
> حتى يستفاد الجميع من علمك وبارك الله لنا فيك وجعل عملك خالصا لوجه الكريم............
> شكرا لكم



لو عندك حاجة ارفعها وباذن الله اشتغل عليها 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## العبد لله (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله كل خير يا بش مهندس

ياريت تشوف السقف ده وياريت تشرح عليه ولو عاوز تضيف افكار كمان عليه ضيف --- الف شكر لك , ربنا يباركلك يارب

EX.dwg


----------



## نجانجا (30 أكتوبر 2012)

الكبير كبير برده ... كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## المهندسة سندرلا (31 أكتوبر 2012)

انا عاوز اغلب البرامج الهندسة المدنية المتقدمة


----------



## eng_saliem (3 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## WADHAH (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراجزيلا ياهندسة


----------



## asaad.sa (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الدرس الثالث لايعمل هلا اسعفتنا وتفقدته يا مهندس


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (10 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sasabigboss (11 نوفمبر 2012)

اكثر من ممتاز و نتمنى من حضرتك شرح بقيه النظم الانشائيه للبلاطات 
جزاك الله خير جزاء


​


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير الله يسعدك يارب ويسعد المسلمين جميعا تحياتى


----------



## aboelkheir (15 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس هندسه (17 نوفمبر 2012)

نريد المزيد من الشرح في لسقف سولد سلاب وشكرا كتير


----------



## المهندس هندسه (17 نوفمبر 2012)

وجزكم الله خير كثير يااهل الهندسه


----------



## sasabigboss (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شرح اكثر من ممتـــــــــــــــاز (جزاك الله كل خير )
و ياريت حضرتك تشرح الاسقف flat slab with drop panel


----------



## NEWSHARE (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا و أحسن اليك و الى و الديك


----------



## eng.lola1 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاااااااااااااك الله خير وبارك لك في دنيا ولاخره ووسع رزقك


----------



## حويزي (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامو جاك (27 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس محمد الجيزاوي عندي مشكلة مع السيف هو اني دخلت بلاطة هوردي ع السيف وعملت run detailing وطبعت بعض الملفات من ع السيف زي الاحمال والعزوم ولكن لما اقفل وافتح السيف تاني تجيلي رسالة safe v 12 has stopped working وبيديلي ف الاخر اختيارين debug و close program فأرجو المساعدة


----------



## HUSSEIN20010 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

الساده المهندسين تحيه طيبه وبعد
انا مهندسى مدنى لدى مكتب هندسى من 3 شهور وعملت سجل هندسى من اجل التراخيص للمبانى والاشرف 
احد الاصدقاء قال لازم تطلع بطاقه ضريبيه علشان تحاسب الضرائب على العلم بان الرخصه بيدفع لها رسوم للنقابه
فهل الرسوم تدفع ايضا للضرائب بالنسبه للرخص وشهادات الاشراف 
الرجاء الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محسن سعيد (28 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووور الف مشكووووور


----------



## Al-Maher (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير.... الف شكر لك ولجهدك المميز في هذا المنتدى المهم


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شرح ممتاز يا بشمهندس محمد ربنا يبارك فيك و بعد اذنك ياريت تشرح لنا اختيار set modifier فى البرنامج و هو بيعبر عن اية لانى لما جربته لقيتة بيقلل العزوم سواء على البلاطات او الكمرات


----------



## باسندوة (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااااا


----------



## باسندوة (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (2 ديسمبر 2012)

اعانك الله ورفع بك وبأمثالك البلاد والعباد


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك​


----------



## محمود جعفرى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزيت خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## alaa7777 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ماهي خطوات رسم shop drawing ؟


----------



## ahmed abo zeyad (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم و نفعكم بعلمكم


----------



## ahmed abo zeyad (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فى علمكم


----------



## eng lamar (17 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا يا مهندس ....و ارجوك يا مهندس ان تكمل شرح تصميم القواعد,,,


----------



## sara adnan (18 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ع هذا الموضوع


----------



## deadheart333 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى المهندس محمد الجيزاوى....ليه حضرتك فى الحلقة الاولى قلت ان لازم الكمر يقفل على بعضه طيب ايه المشكله لو ماقفلش على بعضه؟؟


----------



## engsasa (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير.... الف شكر لك ولجهدك المميز في هذا المنتدى المهم


----------



## ahmed ben salem (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (22 ديسمبر 2012)

many thanks bro.


----------



## engsasa (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بجد تسلم يابشمهندس


----------



## engkhaled20 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 ديسمبر 2012)

الشرح رائع جدا بس انا عندي راي البلاطات الهوردي غالبا بتتحل باليد لانها مش محتاجه برامج لان اهم حاجه فيها عمل statical system بحيث يكون معمول بطريقه لان تصميم الهوردي عباره عن شريحه في البلاطه ويتم حلها عادي زي ما تكون كمره والموضوع سهل وهو احسن من البرامج انا شخصيا في المكتب اللي شغال فيه علي طول بنحلها مانيول لوكان الشرح لبلاطه فلات او فلات مع سولد كان يكون احسن لان مش مشروحه قويس كروته ولان معظم الشغل بره خليط بين الفلات والسولد وكمان م ايهاب قدم شرح لها قبل كده(بس للامانه انا استفدت لاني خدت بعض المعلومات من هذا الشرح الجميل المتميز وسخرتها في حاجات تانيه)


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

شكرا يا بشمهندس على ردك واهتمامك بس اللي اعرفه ان السعوديه بستخدم الهوردي عاشان يعتبر عازل للحراره نظرا للارتفارع درجه الحراره هناك اما علشان الزرع اول مره اسمعها 
2/ مش فاهم قصدك يعني ايه تصمم الكمرات تقصد الكمر المدفون انا بقول لك ان الامر سهل انا بعمل load distribution وهشوف الحمل مثلث او شبه منحرف وتخلص القصه (ارجو التعقيب علي كلامي للاستفاده)


----------



## sara adnan (30 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد سنبله (31 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن بعد اذنك تعمل مثال علي كيفيه تحويل بلاطه فلات مع سولد سلاب من الكاد الي السيف ويكون بها شويه كرفات وتكون الحدود بتعتها فيها كسرات (ممكن ارفق لك ملف)لان الدنيا ملخبطه شويه اصل انا جديد في السيف لانه مكنش في دماغي بس لما عرفت انه له امكانيات في البلاطات هل نعمل البلاطه بك بوينت بس هيكون فيها شغل كتير علشان الكسرات والكرفات ولا في طريقه اخري والنتقطه الاخري عندي عمود شايل كمرتين كمره من طرف واخري من طرف( khaled badawy - Download - 4shared - m m )
ده ملف فيه رسمتين ممكن بس علي السريع ازاي نحولهم الي السيف اتمني ان تلبي طلبي ياهندسه لان اعتقد في ناس كتير نفسها في حاجه زي دي الفكره بس واحنا هنكمل عادي الشغل كله ياريت ترد علي


----------



## محمد سنبله (31 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## stam4 (1 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير اخي ......... بارك الله فيك​*​


----------



## sahar sayed (1 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 يناير 2013)

مهندس / محمد الجيزاوى
اشكرك مره تانيه على مجهودك الطيب ولكن انا انتظر منك عمل شرح اقتراح مشروع كامل والذى يقدمه استاذنا المحترم / اسامه نواره
انا متاكد انك تقوم بالفعل بهذا العمل ...تعرف ليه لانك من المهندسين المحترمين ...تحياتى


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 يناير 2013)

[00000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## MHSala7 (4 يناير 2013)

ربنا يباركلك و يزيدك من علمه و ينفع بك خلقه


----------



## easy المحلاوى (6 يناير 2013)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> مهندس / محمد الجيزاوى
> اشكرك مره تانيه على مجهودك الطيب ولكن انا انتظر منك عمل شرح اقتراح مشروع كامل والذى يقدمه استاذنا المحترم / اسامه نواره
> انا متاكد انك تقوم بالفعل بهذا العمل ...تعرف ليه لانك من المهندسين المحترمين ...تحياتى


اتمنى فعل هذا من المهندس المحترم محمد الجيزاوى...... تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ميرو الشقي (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
نتمني مزيد من الشروحااات


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (7 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا با شمهندس ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك كنت محتاجاه اوى


----------



## نبعة المدينة (11 يناير 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> الشرح رائع جدا بس انا عندي راي البلاطات الهوردي غالبا بتتحل باليد لانها مش محتاجه برامج لان اهم حاجه فيها عمل statical system بحيث يكون معمول بطريقه لان تصميم الهوردي عباره عن شريحه في البلاطه ويتم حلها عادي زي ما تكون كمره والموضوع سهل وهو احسن من البرامج انا شخصيا في المكتب اللي شغال فيه علي طول بنحلها مانيول لوكان الشرح لبلاطه فلات او فلات مع سولد كان يكون احسن لان مش مشروحه قويس كروته ولان معظم الشغل بره خليط بين الفلات والسولد وكمان م ايهاب قدم شرح لها قبل كده(بس للامانه انا استفدت لاني خدت بعض المعلومات من هذا الشرح الجميل المتميز وسخرتها في حاجات تانيه)


كلام سليم ولكن الحل اليدوي بحاجه الى عمل مذكره انشائيه تثبت صحة حساباتنا فلو جلينا يدوي بدن نكتب ما اثبتناه ونطبعه .


----------



## نبعة المدينة (11 يناير 2013)

asaad.sa قال:


> الدرس الثالث لايعمل هلا اسعفتنا وتفقدته يا مهندس


وهذا ما حصل معي


----------



## نبعة المدينة (12 يناير 2013)

darkmetal1001 قال:


> باذن الله هنزل الحلقة التانية اليوم بفضل الله
> 
> ارجو التثبيت و لو لاسبوع واحد لكى يرى الاعضاء الموضوع ويستفيد اكبر عدد ممكن من الاعضاء


هناك سؤالبن
1- لماذا عندما نعمل t beam وبعد عمل run detal يظهر ال beam وكأنه rectangular اي لا تظهر كانات افقيه فقط يظهر الكانات الساقطه .... حاول ان تحل السؤال سيبين وكأن الكمره rectanguler وهذا عكس ما هو باين في الاوتوكاد بالرسومات المرسله من قبلكم .
2- لماذا تظهر الرسومات بعد الضغط على run detailing باقطار هو يختارها في السلابات وعادةً ما تكون 10ملم بالرغم من محاولاتنا النتعدده ان تصبح مثلاً 12 ملم .... حاول ان تعمل مثلا combined beam فيعمل ان تكون السلابه من حديد 10ملم بالرغم من محاولاتي المتكرره ان تكون 20 ملم


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (16 يناير 2013)

شكراا يا هندسه


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (18 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## luaeamen (18 يناير 2013)

مجهود قيم تشكر عيه


----------



## luaeamen (18 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (18 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## ELMOHANDS1988 (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## عاشق الرياضة (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير شكرا جزيلا لهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## m_elmsry84 (29 يناير 2013)

مشكووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng.wsa (29 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmeditch (29 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ,
مشاءالله على المجهود الذى يبزل فى هذا المنتدى و ربنا يجزى جميع المشاركين خير انشاء الله
لى طلب بحثت كثيرا عن برنامج السيف ولم اجد اى موقع به البرنامج ارجو المساعه مع العلم انى اريد v12.3.1


----------



## عاصم88 (30 يناير 2013)

جاري التحميل يا هندسة.......
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونفعنا واياكم بالعلم النافع​


----------



## eng_mah250 (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة ربنا يكرمك


----------



## حمزهههههه (3 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## NEWSHARE (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و أحسن اليك و الى والديك


----------



## طارق الفقي (4 فبراير 2013)

thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد النواري (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## sultan_nlp (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد فقير (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونرجوا اكمال المحاضرات للتحليل والتصميم لتعم الفائدة


----------



## احمد فقير (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونرجوا اكمال المحاضرات للتحليل والتصميم لتعم الفائدة


----------



## the other (9 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## odai_88 (9 فبراير 2013)

مشكووور جدا ,,, وجزاك اللهـ الـــف خير


----------



## moustafa_prof (10 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moustafa_prof (10 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## M.mano (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## M.mano (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## eng.adie (11 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور ... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engsalman81 (14 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك شرح أقل ما يقال عنه أنه فوق الممتاز و اظهر مكونات البرنامج و نابع من مهندس صادق جاد فى عمل نسأل الله أن يجعلة فى ميزان حسناته و يبارك الله فيه


----------



## eng.almohanad (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (17 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mido_fox (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شريف العباسى (19 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## eng_montaser86 (22 فبراير 2013)

شكرا علي الموضوع القيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## proghunter (24 فبراير 2013)

*شكراا أخي *


----------



## عماد25 (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## suleyman (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيك جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed moawed (1 مارس 2013)

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع الممتاز. بارك الله فيك ي هندسة*


----------



## الشريف89 (2 مارس 2013)

احتاج لفيديو تعليمي لبرنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010 ‏بالعربي
ارجوا المساعدة

​


----------



## abatah (2 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ghasan9 (2 مارس 2013)

ارجو منكم كرااك
ساب 15 للو يندوز 64


----------



## mahramou (4 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaledshahine (7 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله الخير يا هندسه بارك الله فيك ولكن نريد اعاده الدرس التالت لانه بايظ برجاء الابلاغ


----------



## م مروان (10 مارس 2013)

مشكور يا بش مهندس


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (11 مارس 2013)

انانزلتهم واستفدت كتير جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس


----------



## اب العالم (11 مارس 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## الجيار 2020 (13 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه*​


----------



## the pump (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عادل بشارة (19 مارس 2013)

سلامات


----------



## abu Habib (19 مارس 2013)

بالجد شرح ممتاز يا بشمهندس
​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 مارس 2013)

تمت اضافة الموضوع الى مكتبة الشروح التي قامت باعداداها المهندسة سنا الاسلام جزاها الله خيرا


----------



## محمودشمس (23 مارس 2013)

*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*جزاك الله خير *​


----------



## محمدعاطف (3 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يابشمهندس محمد وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وفى انتظار شروحات قادمه بنفس المستوى​


----------



## leroi (3 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng mazin ahmed (5 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير ... استفدت كتيييييييييير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح


----------



## khaledadel (30 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا

بارك الله فيك 

ونتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## akram74 (1 أغسطس 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (11 سبتمبر 2013)

مهندسينا الافاضل
مش المفروض ان الدفلكشن يقارن بحالة التحميل ال Working 
1DL+1LL
طيب المهندس ذكر ف الفيديو ذكر ان الدفلكشن يقارن بحالة الشورت تيرم دفلكشن للايف لود ،، واللونج تيرم لللايف لود
ولم افهم هذه النقطة .. نرجو التوضيح ،،،

جزا الله مهندسنا الفاضل كل خير
​


----------



## mohamedfrah (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## chei5saad (23 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً !


----------



## jameel alkaisi (24 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## jameel alkaisi (6 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------

